# Holy e-smoke! Experts say vaping can help ‘cure’ sore throats



## Alex (23/10/17)

*Holy e-smoke! Experts say vaping can help ‘cure’ sore throats*
Author: Mark Howarth, 23 October 2017





Vaping can kill off bugs, claims the new study (Getty Images)

VAPING can clear up sore throats – even in non-smokers, according to experts.

A study by Glasgow-based boffins claims that one of the chemicals in e-liquids kills off bugs that make people ill.

So breathing in the fumes of propylene glycol could help destroy even long-term infections.

The report – published in the journal Medical Hypotheses – turns the science about vaping on its head.

Experiments have shown e-smoke to be harmful to animals and there have been warnings it could increase the risk of heart and lung disease in humans. But the new research describes the case of a woman who’d suffered tonsillitis for nine years – yet her symptoms vanished within weeks of taking up vaping.

The 26-year-old computer scientist, who had never smoked, would typically suffer a sore throat upon waking, according to the study. The report adds: “Her tonsils would be red and swollen and her voice would be hoarse. This would be accompanied by pain or discomfort when swallowing.”

The woman came to accept there was no medical treatment for her condition and stopped seeking further help. However, she took up vaping when her partner quit smoking for e-cigarettes and soon noticed a change. After about three months, she realised that her throat was no longer sore in the mornings. “She has now been vaping for eight months and her tonsillitis has not recurred,” the report adds. “She has not suffered a single respiratory infection or common cold.

“As this is a never-smoker, the improvements cannot be attributed to smoking cessation. One possible explanation is that the improvement was due to antimicrobial properties of propylene glycol.” Lead author Dr Joanna Astrid Miler, of the Glasgow-based Centre for Substance Use Research, said: “A trial of vaping zero-nicotine e-cigarettes in patients with recurrent throat infections could clarify whether this is an effect that could benefit others.”

Propylene glycol is a synthetic compound of carbon, hydrogen and oxygen. The colourless liquid has a sweet taste, which is why it is added to e-liquids. Previous research has found that it is effective in tackling bacteria linked to the onset of colds and sore throats, such as Streptococcus and Staphylococcus.

The latest study was produced in conjunction with Queen Mary University of London.

source: https://www.sundaypost.com/fp/holy-e-smoke-experts-say-vaping-can-help-cure-sore-throats/

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 7 | Informative 1


----------



## AniDey (23/10/17)

I can believe this!!
I haven't had a cold in 2 years!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Scissorhands (23/10/17)

Interesting read
. . . Trying to remember when last i had a sore throat myself

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Simon Kruger (23/10/17)

To true, cannot recall last time I had a sore throat.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Seemo.wm (23/10/17)

I am just recovering after having had a cold for the last week. From my personal experience, vaping did aggravate my cough.. Not that it ceased my puff count for the day, not in the least

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## AniDey (23/10/17)

Seemo.wm said:


> I am just recovering after having had a cold for the last week. From my personal experience, vaping did aggravate my cough.. Not that it ceased my puff count for the day, not in the least



Do you vape menthol @Seemo.wm ?


----------



## Seemo.wm (23/10/17)

AniDey said:


> Do you vape menthol @Seemo.wm ?


I love menthol yes!!
Tried it when the sickness period had not yet lapsed, but to no avail.
Wiener Vape Co's new menthol though.. My current favourite

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (23/10/17)

Thanks for sharing this @Alex 

Reminds me of Dr @zadiac 

50/50 for the win 

Streptococcus aint got no place in my throat

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## AlphaDog (23/10/17)

Had the flu 2 weeks ago and still have residual phlegm and coughing. Have eased up on vaping slightly though, just to be safe... 

I’ve noticed that some eliquid mixes feel harsher than others while I’m still recovering, for example NotCharlesManson’s Guava Lime Candy irritates my chest, while “God Milk” (strawberry and a few creams) is smooth...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## zadiac (24/10/17)

Silver said:


> Thanks for sharing this @Alex
> 
> Reminds me of Dr @zadiac
> 
> ...



I'll say it again. I vape pure PG for half an hour every night. I never get colds or flu.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (24/10/17)

Thats it. Going to whip up a 100% PG mix just for when i have the flue

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (24/10/17)

Alex said:


> "This would be accompanied by pain or discomfort when swallowing.”



I've heard this line before...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

